# Roland Versa Camm SP-300V Drivers for Windows 7?



## porny (Jan 27, 2009)

Just got a new PC with a Windows 7 system and I can't use my Versa Camm on it. I emailed Roland to ask them for the drivers, but I got no answer.
Does anybody know where to find some drivers?

Thank you very much.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't believe that Roland has the drivers yet but...if you have the correct version of Win7 I am told there is an WinXP emulation and you can use and it will work with the old drivers...I don't have Win7 and probably won't for some time but you might check this out


----------



## porny (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you, Charles, I'll look for that emulation!


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think that is(xp mode) only on the pro edition. Thanks for the heads up. I was just getting ready to change. My old drivers for my laser work fine in 7. I had to go reassign the ports. Using home premium edition.


----------



## porny (Jan 27, 2009)

I finally connected the Versa Camm to a portable PC with Vista, gut I gess I'll try the emulation solution later.
And I'll keep emailing Roland, of course.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Try this site for some help. FYI If you are using the 64bit version you will have more problems finding a solution than if the 32bit. Roland - Signs101.com


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

I think PORNY has a SP300-V...
Here is the japanese download area from Roland:
color
so far there is no driver for windows7 available....
at least on their homepage !
Hope this helps....


----------

